
Why There's More Matter Than Antimatter in the Universe - habs
http://www.universetoday.com/2008/03/28/why-theres-more-matter-than-antimatter-in-the-universe/
======
swombat
So I guess it's still the usual explanation then? Some tiny strong or weak
force asymmetry between matter and anti-matter?

------
rokhayakebe
Sounds like a scene out of "Angels & Demons". Dan Brown did a pretty neat job
at explaining Matter, Antimatter, Photons, etc..to the average person.

